# Dynamic Sphere



## Thesemindz (Dec 13, 2003)

Hello. I practice American Kenpo. In Kenpo we have a diagram known as the universal pattern. You can see an example of it here.

http://www.kenpo-texas.com/universe.htm

I have heard that in Aikido there is something called the dynamic sphere and that it is similar to our universal pattern. Does anyone know where I can find a visual representation of the dynamic sphere? I would like to compare the two. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

-Rob


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2003)

This book is usually still available in book stores:
Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere, by Adele Westbrook and Oscar Ratti

I saw it just last night at Books-A-Million.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Dec 15, 2003)

I think Aikido uses references to the circle, the triangle and the square... 

On another note, I noticed that the Yanagi Ryu Aiki guys wear a crest almost identical to the "Universal Pattern".

KG


----------



## babaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Thesemindz said:
			
		

> Hello. I practice American Kenpo. In Kenpo we have a diagram known as the universal pattern. You can see an example of it here.
> 
> http://www.kenpo-texas.com/universe.htm
> 
> ...



Dynamic sphere, eh?

Well, it is an interpretation of the movements found within Aikido, kind of like the Universal pattern, but since most movements in Aikido seemed to be circular rather than linear ... it seemed more like fighting a great moving sphere than fighting another human being, hence the dynamic sphere.

Just one persons interpretations and observations of Aikido in action, or the principles that allow aikido to work the way it does.

I have been in aikido for about six and a half years with about five years in Kenpo Karate/ Jujitsu, and it has taken about six years to see variations on everything I practiced in Karate/Jujitsu come to light with variations for aikido.

There are a number of movements in kata for karate that are spherical, but the students don't seem to discover the practice application of those movements until someone is beating the snot out of them and suddenly the unconscious mind kicks in to use those hidden practice movements.  How would one describe that epiphany?  Enlightenment of God?  Well ... don't make too much of the dynamic sphere.  It is just someone trying to visualize an image that other people can attach to so a quick understanding of what both people are thinking can be attained.

I am sure the circle, square, triangle, and eight directions are found in your universal pattern, so just stick with that and see the other shapes that will fit into that.  Kind of looks like a flower, eh?  Funny how we take so much from nature, and then show everybody how smart we are because we drew a pattern on a piece of paper ...


----------



## MisterMike (Mar 1, 2004)

I think of the dynamic sphere as a bit of an onion. Think of the layers, and the numerous sizes of spheres as you peel off the layers. The sphere changes size as you blend with your partner. There are large circle techniques, and small circle, and circles that expand and contract as you are moving. That's probably why there are not too many visual representations.


----------



## Yari (Mar 3, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I think of the dynamic sphere as a bit of an onion. Think of the layers, and the numerous sizes of spheres as you peel off the layers. The sphere changes size as you blend with your partner. There are large circle techniques, and small circle, and circles that expand and contract as you are moving. That's probably why there are not too many visual representations.




That's nicely put!

Good perception!

/Yari


----------



## babaker (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, but you forgot the dynamic part of the sphere's movement, sometimes describe as two-way action, and three-way motions.  The simplicity of the circle is surely an easy picture to grasp, but the many actions that occur inside the circle as it is moving is what makes it dynamic.

So too, we push, raise up the bokken, and many times cause two way action while the third motion is taking place when we move in one of the eight directions ... don't be fooled into thinking that it is just your motions that cause the results, because there are three or more actions of your attacker/ partner that you match to achieve the harmony of action/ motion for Aikido.

Don't let any of this confuse you, it is just my observation after coming to Aikido from Kempo Karate/ Wally Jay Small circle Jujitsu.  Professor Jay's proven techniques have slowly but surely proven out and seem to be creeping into Aikido schools in the last couple of years.  I have no doubt that someone, somewhere, someplace would have brought back the small circle principles that work so well, so don't so browbeating me about Professor Jay.  Have any of you studies the professors small circle jujitsu?

Which reminds me, how many of you have used Aikido in BJJ classes only to be told,"... not to do that" or "  ... we don't do that here."  Gee, all the stuff that neutralized grappling was not allowed, go figure.  Maybe because everything in grappling is adrenalin driven macho he-men forcing their way out of a hold or tapping out when unconsciousness or injury is immenent.

Come to think of it .... there are three places you could be in relation to the dynamic sphere.  You could be inside, outside, or on the surface of the sphere, which some people might not accept as half in and half out, but then again ... the solid model of mother earth might give more than three places one could be in relation to the sphere, eh?

Never mind, too weird.  Just take whatever works for you, and build on it.  

Enuf said.


----------



## Yari (Mar 3, 2004)

babaker said:
			
		

> Have any of you studies the professors small circle jujitsu?



Yeps, I have the pleasure of beeing taught by prof. Jay at different sommercamps in scandinavia.

/Yari


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, we have a thing in ATA TKD called the Songahm Star. It's the ways our forms travel. The lines always end up back to the starting point. It's pretty cool. We take one segment from the star and make that the foot work pattern. Sounds and looks like the dynamic sphere.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow the Universal Pattern looks a whole lot like the "Spanish Circle" found in classical Spanish Fencing. 

http://www.martinez-destreza.com/articles/spanish1.htm


----------



## Yari (Mar 10, 2004)

InvisibleFist said:
			
		

> Wow the Universal Pattern looks a whole lot like the "Spanish Circle" found in classical Spanish Fencing.
> 
> http://www.martinez-destreza.com/articles/spanish1.htm


Yeah, but when it comes down to it, there is only a definitive number of ways the body can move. THe question would be how you decide to move in the situation.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2005)

I just learned today that Mr. Ratti passed away in August:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28629


----------



## Yari (Dec 2, 2005)

I have two books, and I loved them both. I didn't know anymore about Mr. Ratti, but I feel that this is a loss for the japanese MA community.

/Yari

Ps. Thank You for letting us know!


----------

